# 3Unlimited Broadband - any good?



## michaelm (11 Feb 2019)

Following Virgin's latest price increase I'm looking for a reasonable alternative.  I only need broadband for the house . . not bothered about TV or phone.  

3Unlimited Broadband with a Huawei B525 router @ €30/month looks interesting.  Does anyone on here use same for their home broadband?  How is it for reliability and speed?


----------



## RedOnion (11 Feb 2019)

It really depends on mobile reception in your area.
I used a Vodafone equivalent and it works perfectly well, but that house is in a 3 blackspot.

If you have a 3 mobile, and can get 4G reception, it should work for you.

If you haven't already seen it, great info in the following thread:
https://www.askaboutmoney.com/threads/phone-hotspot.205846/


----------



## michaelm (11 Feb 2019)

Thanks.  I may be able to borrow a 3 router and sim to test it out.  I expect it won't work too well and that I'll be stuck with Virgin until SIRO arrives in my area.


----------



## peemac (19 Feb 2019)

There's a mapping site that shows all the 4g transmitters. If you are within 2km and have reasonable line of sight of the mast, you'll be fine.
http://siteviewer.comreg.ie/#explore

I've had it for over a year now and whilst sometimes it drops below 2mb, it's generally 6-10mb

But it really depends on your location relative to the mast.


----------



## AlbacoreA (21 Feb 2019)

The problem with three is that it can be oversubscribed and it suffers at peak times. 
You'd have to check that as well as reception. 

You can haggle with VM for a better price. There's a big thread on boards about it going for years. 
In the past its been 50% off for 9 months. They don't seem to doing that good a deal this year. 

I had to cancel mine and on the last day of the 30 days then they offered a deal on broadband and phone. 
Couldn't get a deal with the TV so I've cancelled that part.


----------



## yildun (25 Feb 2019)

Hi I am in the offaly are and 3Irl provide a 3g service only here at my location never 4g
seems for the last year they are  Roaming on Vodafone network in my area and cant provide a full 4g service  
allthough they can charge for one.

Its a slow BB service and prone to dropouts

3 will post you out  sim and you can try the network on ur fones hotspot without buying the the router
also other routers  will do the same job  like the Dovado tiny or Dlink dwr 921 The 921 is about 70e and I have seen the 
B525 for about 100e unlocked online        I think the B525 is free with the 750 GB deal from 3 which is  a of data however my guess 
is with 3irls contention factor and poor service  streaming or an internet fone might slow 

good luck


----------

